
Ask HN: Issues with AWS MFA? - awesomebob
I&#x27;m trying to log in to the AWS console, and it&#x27;s repeatedly asking me for a MFA code (I&#x27;m using Google Authenticator). I&#x27;ve submitted several MFA codes in a row, then it goes back to the password step and repeats.<p>I&#x27;ve tried the MFA resync, and that also drops me back on a page that asks for my password, and then MFA again after that. (repeat)<p>Anyone else having issues this morning? It worked yesterday.
======
awesomebob
I contacted support and they offered to remove MFA with just an email
confirmation. I put MFA back on right after and it works now.

